# WHO IS COOLER?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i started this pole to see whos cooler


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, too easy!!!
And everyone knows I'm the coolest over here: I mean, I'm so cool, when I go to sleep, sheep count ME


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think im cooler.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

everytime i look at myself i cant believe how awsome i am..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Man, too easy!!!
> And everyone knows I'm the coolest over here: I mean, I'm so cool, when I go to sleep, sheep count ME


 ....HAHHAHAH, yea right sheepherder!







...in actuality, im the coolest one here, cuz im slick as ice







...they invented the word in my honor


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What word? Ice (cream cone)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...it's called "THE NUTTY BUDDY" ice cream cone


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

dont ruin my thread









EVERYONE VOTE MARCO IF U WANT TO LIVE!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...this was a thread? i thought it was a poll to see who's the more idiotic one?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i voted that your both idiots. obviously i'm the coolest *crickets chirping*


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

hey marco do you think karen will vote for you?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont know, do you think she will?!?

Oh thats right I AM Karen...hahaha...

I like the Null Vote option!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

even tho u didnt vote for my coolness Karen. i still like you.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I like the Null Vote option!!


 You're cold








Angel face, huh


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Noo, Im not cold...just Im not gonna get involved into a whole BIG drama scene


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Aaah, c'mon, do it for your pfury buddies








Plllllllllllllllllllllease


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Define "cool"!!

Then Ill tell you who's the coolest


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The definition of cool? That's easy! Cool equals Judazzz!
It's as simple as that


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

karen is too good to vote.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got the definition of cool right out of websters dictionary right here.
Cool- 1 not warm or hot and not cold. 2 AZ tha kid


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

both idiots but in this day and age not such a bad thing


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i just want to remind everyone that i am still awsome......... seriously


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I think Innes and Marco are about as cool as the sun


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

well







to you too.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

both are idiots....but i like them...


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Innes is definately cooler. Who is the one that posted this lame pole.









-Kevin-


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how about who gives a sh8t


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

ok, marco maybe you're not as cool as the sun, but maybe,,,,hmmm...

a well digger's ass


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think I am the coolest. I can't believe how much I f'n rule


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Xenon, lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> The definition of cool? That's easy! Cool equals Judazzz!
> It's as simple as that


 ...hehe...more like simple thoughts, simple mind


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHA, you both suck ass. LOL









Cant believe more than one voted for each of you!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > The definition of cool? That's easy! Cool equals Judazzz!
> ...


 F*ck you, monkey boy, no one likes YOU anyways...










And X, you're not cool, you got mad skillz (I guess you mixed them up







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> F*ck you, monkey boy, no one likes YOU anyways...


 ...i sense a lot of love from you














...don't worry i hate you too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Huh? Oh yeah, cool


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"karen is too good to vote." - piranha 13

no she is just too young, and she is a girl.

but apart from that, Thank you to the 5 people who woted for me, I guess you thought this was another post-whore poll, but it's not







"muhuhahaha!"
I would also like to thank Marco and his mum, for preventing a landslide victory.
I also don't really know how to take the nomination for this poll, either Marco wanted to be the coolest so he chose me, knowing that I am globally considerd as the coolest, but then again, he might have wanted an opposition he could beat! - UNLUCKY!!!

oh, and I would like to punch all 10 people who voted that I was an ideot - I guess I didn't help them very much with my fish advice


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ahaha. but i am still awsome...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sure you are!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> "karen is too good to vote." - piranha 13
> 
> no she is just too young, and she is a girl.


 What about being a girl?!! Being a girl doesnt mean anything when it comes to voting. As for being too young?! I am not!! I can vote here in the US... I _am_ legally old enough!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

you ain't punchin me Innes. Karen shutup....you know your to young.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

You guys know which one I picked


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Karen shutup....you know your to young.


 Whatever







think what you want. I dont have to prove myself to you!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Karen shutup....you know your to young.
> ...


 yes you do.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont want to de-rail this thread any more...if you have something against me take it over through the PM.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

leave Karen alone or i will kick your ass......


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

go ahead kick it!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> You guys know which one I picked


 Yeah, Marco


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i just want everyone to know that I AM STILL AWSOME!!!!!!! and if you dont think so then....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think this Smily







has had circulation cut off to it's ass. It's ass is purple/pink.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes is british and he talks to me the most out of anyone here besides the person sitting next to me all the time lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes is british and he talks to me the most out of anyone here besides the person sitting next to me all the time lol


 Yes I am Brittish, and I do talk to you, and I really didn't expect this thread to be bumped up ever again.........but what can I say, people are still voting that I am the coolest, well hey, why not?

To Marco for making this rediculus thread


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

shouldn't this poll be who's the cooler and more efficient post whore?


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

Im as Cool as the other side of the pillow!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yammer123 said:


> Im as Cool as the other side of the pillow!!!


 sorry yammer..
......... i'm cooler then a polarbear toe nails...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sorry yammer..
> ......... i'm cooler then a polarbear toe nails...


 Now thats an interesting analogy!!









I, too, did not expect this thread to ever be brought up again. But my vote is still the same, and no it wasn't the infamous "Null Vote"

Pcrose- That must be a bummer that someone is always sitting next to you all the time...unless....







Hahah just kidding! Yeah, sounds like Innes to always have something to say.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

cool or not cool should not be the vote, it should be who is more conseaded(sp)?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn you marco for bumping up this thread again: that's not cool







So, sorry, no vote for you


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

HAHAHA Good One! Never Heard the Polar Bear thing before!


----------

